# IG Report...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So the report has come out.

A few things that are being said about it.

#1... The FBI had it right or should have done the investigation into Trump Campaign. It just went off BAD INFO.

#2... The FBI or people had 17+ in accuracies, withheld info, etc to obtain the FISA warrants.

#3... Lots of the errors had to do with Ohr.

#4... They don't agree 100% with the findings of this first report. They are waiting for Durham.

#5... There are some criminal things that will come down the pipe from this first report.... ie: Waiting for Durham report and findings.

So they are saying the FBI was right in investigating... but did shady things to get the go ahead and get the results. :bop:

So it means some in the FBI were crooked not the whole system. Which I am happy they found to hopefully put some possible faith back into the FBI. Just like we know there are bad cops out there who do bad things. But the system isn't bad.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

In the report it also states that they will be going back 15 years and looking over things to see if any "mishandling" or "evidence" was withheld by Woods....

So to say the report isn't "Damning" isn't 100% accurate. It is showing that things were not followed like they were supposed to and they need to look into it. Just like how cases get thrown out for mishandling, evidence suppression, etc.

More to come in up coming reports...ie: Durham and Barr.

Again... I am glad that they say the FBI was just... it was just that the players in the game cheated to get an outcome. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I believe the reason why the majority is pushing for everything on impeachment to go so fast is because of exactly what happened in the IG report. They are trying to push a narrative without giving the correct due process, suppression of evidence, not allowing the minority to call witnesses, etc. They are doing exactly what was found in this report.

It is showing big time.

I just read that the two articles of impeachment that they want to bring up is.

1. Abuse of Power
2. Obeying Congress.

With Both.... Trump has the right to ask the courts if the Subpeonas are fair and just. He is waiting for them to make a decision.

with # 2... Mueller stated his investigation was never hampered by the President or his staff.

With # 1.... The threat of firing Comey and others.... Well lookie lookie what came out in the IG report.... people lied, cheated, with held evidence, etc. Was the President in his right to fire Comey and others??? Only time will tell. :bop:

Nadler keeps bringing up 2016 Russian meddling..... It was proven that trump didn't collude... MUELLER TESTIFIED TO THAT. He testified more that he couldn't pin point obstruction because of executive privilege. But again... look at the IG report... was trump right all along on some of this wanting to fire people (which was the obstruction angle that they wanted).

Then Nadler talks about now Ukraine in 2020.... well Trump was looking into 2016 corruption!!!! People yesterday even admitted that when Trump stated "do us a favor" he was only talking about 2016!!! :bop: :bop: So again where is the abuse of power and what not.

Lets not forget about the witness testifying in front of Schiff stated that they didn't like how trump asked for investigations into US citizens..... hmmmmmm&#8230; what did Schiff do when he was contacted about Trump (he asked for the "dirt"), the stuff about the FISA and Steel Dossier that just came out in the IG report... and lets not forget.... He released the names and phone numbers of a CONGRESSMAN AND JOURNALIST.

This is all pure BS process and the it is bad if you do it but is ok if I do it scenario. :bop:

I would not be so critical if the minority got all of the witnesses they wanted to testify, if they had a "minority" day in the judicial committee, if they "document" dumps didn't happen and they gave everyone a week or so to look over evidence. If they did all of this it would be a more just process. But what is happening is a ram job down the publics throat again. About par for the course for many of these Democrats... (Obamacare and look how well that has turned out... :bop: ) It is pure emotion not facts driving this whole thing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://thefederalist.com/2019/12/10/ig ... with-lies/

an Article by the federalist.... but all info is accurate. But written slanted.

But shows you maybe the reason why Schiff didn't want to be under oath. Does he have more lies in his Report on the Ukraine? Maybe it is why he didn't allow witnesses of the Republicans to testify... maybe it is the reason why he didn't let the Republicans use testimony they collected in the "closed door" meetings be used in the public hearings.... because it would have showed that the narrative of the Dem's was more BS. Like with what happened in the IG report... omitting, leaving out, changing, etc. HMMMMMMMM...&#8230; makes you wonder doesn't it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another good one....

Rep. Kamala Harris asked to impeach AG Barr for starting an investigation into the whole Russia thing. You know the stuff coming out in the IG report. Doesn't she know that is the job of the AG??

I am wondering is some people are scared of what might be found out??? How deep does the abuses run?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Comey and Mc Cabe both have stated publicly that FISA applications and process during the whole mueller and Russia stuff were tainted and had "screw ups".

Now I also find it funny that 11 Dem's sent a letter DEMANDING Barr to resign. Are some people nervous on what will be made public shortly? Will a lot of the stuff they have been spouting be shown BS?

Only time will tell.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Added to the letter for people they want "immediate" resignation... .Horowitz.

Is this obstruction? Remember Mueller couldn't come to a conclusion if Trump was obstructing when he talked about firing people or people should resign?

I am wondering if Barr, Horowitz, and others have found some shady things in the Ukraine. You know since mueller mentioned the Ukraine in his report but then stated.... "that wasn't in the scope of my investigation". Or are they just finding stuff with the FISA abuse... like Nunes talked about in his memo?

Time will tell what or if anything is found. The IG report might be 100% correct just like what Barr stated in his interview. He said he needs all the evidence in before he and Horowitz can make that call. It could have been just stupid errors made (incompetence) or it could have been gross actions taken because of Bias. Those are the two things that Durham stated in his testimony.


----------

